# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Problme "The frame is displayable"

## bankette

Bonjour tout le monde,
Alors je travaile sur un JFrame ou j'ai fait disparaitre les bords en utilisant la mthode : setUndecorated(true)
Tout marche super bien  ::D:  , mais lorsque je modifie la police d'un jLabel insr dans la jFrame j'ai l'erreur suivante que je ne comprends pas  ::roll::  . De plus une fois cela fait je suis oblig de rcuprer une ancienne sauvegarde pour pouvoir recompiler. Revenir sur la police initiale ne fait pas disparaitre l'erreur  ::aie::  .



```

```

Si vous avez une ide!! Merci beaucoup  ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Tu ne peux pas faire a une fois que la frame est faite displayable . Ca veut dire qu'il faut que tu invoques cette mthode avant que la frame soit displayable. Donc je pense avant la mthode setVisible(true).

----------


## bankette

j'utilise netBeans et les modifications sur le jLabel sont faites dans le code gnr par netBeans. L'appel de la fonction setVisible(true) se fait bien plus loin.  ::bug::  

est ce que netBeans pourrai rendre une fenetre displayable autrement qu'en appelant setVisible? Genre en modifiant un jLabel?  ::roll::  

Merci d'avance.  ::lol::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> j'utilise netBeans et les modifications sur le jLabel sont faites dans le code gnr par netBeans. L'appel de la fonction setVisible(true) se fait bien plus loin.  
> 
> est ce que netBeans pourrai rendre une fenetre displayable autrement qu'en appelant setVisible? Genre en modifiant un jLabel?  
> 
> Merci d'avance.


C'est bizarre... Tu pourrais poster ton code ? Essaie de mettre le setUndecorated(true) ds le dbut directement aprs le constructeur.

----------


## bankette

Voici mon code :

Voila donc qd je modifie mes police cela se fait dans initComponent, code gnr par netBeans donc pas trs beau a voir mais je suppose fiable.



```

```

----------


## chtig

Effectivement trange ... tu es sr qu'il n'y a pas de setVisible(true) dans initComponents ?

----------


## bankette

Voici le code gnr , attention c'est moche  ::mouarf::  



```

```

Il n'y a pas de setVisible(true) mai sil y a peut etre autre chose qui fait que...

----------


## bankette

C'est tout bon j'ai juste mis le setUndecorated(true) avant le initComponent() et tt va bien



```

```

Il doit donc y avoir un truc dans initComponents.

Merci a tous et bravo pour votre dvotion et gentillesse a de petit programmeur comme moi.  ::king::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> C'est tout bon j'ai juste mis le setUndecorated(true) avant le initComponent() et tt va bien
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Il doit donc y avoir un truc dans initComponents.
> ...


Je me demande si ce n'est pas le setAlwaysOnTop qui rend la frame displayable...

----------


## bankette

J'ai test en enlevant le setAlwaysOnTop c'est pas ca !!  ::roll::

----------


## --flow--

Dsol pour le remonte topic... mais comme je cherchais moi aussi la rponse et que je ne l'ai pas trouver de suite... Voila ce qu'il faut faire pour que cela fonctionne :


this.dispose();
this.setUndecorated(true);
this.setVisible(true);

----------

